# Walkers and dog owners beware!



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Out walking with some friends and their dogs earlier in the Evretou dam area when one of the dogs was bitten by a snake. Fortunately the owner was carrying an anti venom kit so he injected the poor dog which we had to carry 4km back to the car, then off to the vet.
Latest report is that the dog is recovering fine. The vet said as it was bitten in the hind leg he suspects the fangs hit bone and were thus unable to inject much venom into vital parts but the early application of the anti venom probably saved the dog's life.

We all too often take nature for granted so if you are a dog owner and enjoy walking out can I suggest you carry an anti venom kit too.

Does anybody know if there is an anti venom kit for humans you can buy? I realise you need to get to hospital pretty fast and they have everything you would need but if you are out in the wilds it could be very useful.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you for the warning. I have seen several snakes while out with my dogs.

I wonder if a cortisone injection would help humans....the other thing is the hospital need to know what snake it was to administer the anti venom... difficult as they move so fast and various snakes have different colours as youngsters than the adults.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Rema said:


> Out walking with some friends and their dogs earlier in the Evretou dam area when one of the dogs was bitten by a snake. Fortunately the owner was carrying an anti venom kit so he injected the poor dog which we had to carry 4km back to the car, then off to the vet.
> Latest report is that the dog is recovering fine. The vet said as it was bitten in the hind leg he suspects the fangs hit bone and were thus unable to inject much venom into vital parts but the early application of the anti venom probably saved the dog's life.
> 
> We all too often take nature for granted so if you are a dog owner and enjoy walking out can I suggest you carry an anti venom kit too.
> ...


What is the content of the anti venom kit? I thought it was only cortison


----------



## Passy (Jan 12, 2014)

THIS IS TOTALLY RISKY PRACTICE!!. If your dog is bitten by a snake then you should be able to treat it effectively by administring an injection to aid in shock and managing the venom which lasts for around 30 minutes.. Then the dog must be taken to a 'qualified' vet. Who will administer the correct anti venom through a drip. Injecting the dog with this anti venom is HIGHLY RISKY which could cause Heart Failure. It needs the best professional treatment. Expats do not put your animals life at risk from your own self belief or even think about money. You will note that I also state 'Qualified Vet' as most have scrupulous backgrounds in medicine. Any Vet who tells you differently to the above ignore them. Frankly do not go off the beaten tracks if you can help it. Or its your stupidity that will be the cause of it.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Passy said:


> THIS IS TOTALLY RISKY PRACTICE!!. If your dog is bitten by a snake then you should be able to treat it effectively by administring an injection to aid in shock and managing the venom which lasts for around 30 minutes.. Then the dog must be taken to a 'qualified' vet. Who will administer the correct anti venom through a drip. Injecting the dog with this anti venom is HIGHLY RISKY which could cause Heart Failure. It needs the best professional treatment. Expats do not put your animals life at risk from your own self belief or even think about money. You will note that I also state 'Qualified Vet' as most have scrupulous backgrounds in medicine. Any Vet who tells you differently to the above ignore them. Frankly do not go off the beaten tracks if you can help it. Or its your stupidity that will be the cause of it.


Dear new member Passy,

You are really full of yourself aren't you! I wasn't going to reply to your post but then saw your other rant about cost of living in Cyprus.

Re the dog's snake bite, the suitably qualified vet confirmed our action saved the dog's life although administering anti venom is a risk but better take the risk than have a dead dog. I agree with what you say about the risk but, if you read my original post properly, you will see we did just what you advocate, so I don't see what additional or useful information your post provides.
However I really don't understand your later comments about self belief or thinking about money. Where did this come from and where is its relevance to the thread?

Finally I will pass on your comment about being stupid to go off the beaten track on to our 140 strong walking group who do just this every Wednesday. I don't suggest you attempt to join.

You are presumably new to Cyprus so I suggest you get a little more experience in living here before you dish out pompous and irrational posts


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> What is the content of the anti venom kit? I thought it was only cortison


The kit contained ampules of atropine sulphate. We injected two in one go. Amazingly, within just a few minutes she was back on her feet and drinking water.
I'm pleased to say she is fully recovered.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Rema said:


> The kit contained ampules of atropine sulphate. We injected two in one go. Amazingly, within just a few minutes she was back on her feet and drinking water.
> I'm pleased to say she is fully recovered.


We moved here last October, and one of the first things we did was visit the vets for a poison kit. We carry this kit every time we walk our dog and our vet is adament that in the event of a snake bite administering the injections contained within the kit will hopefully prolong our dogs life long enough for us to get him to the vet - I think if we had equally venemous snakes in the UK such a kit would be available there - we certainly never walk without it and are comforted in the knowledge that should our dog be bitten we at least have the tools to give him a fighting chance of survival.


----------



## Passy (Jan 12, 2014)

Ohhh I am afraid you have taken my comments out of context. My answer was in general terms to people who will have this unfortunate experience. Its amazing how 'nasty' and bitter your comment is.

I have owned houses in Cyprus for many years. In fact since 1988. I have never had the fortune of constantly being on the island until now. My advice on anti-venom was the direct advice from our Daughter who actually works as a Vet in London Zoo and who specialises in venoms and also any good vet will reiterate this. I was only trying to 'help' people who may find themsleves in the same situation as you unfortunately were. I am glad that your dog is fine. But as you acknowledged you did what you could in the situation. As for self belief and thinking about saving money ( I was refering if you read the thread correctly, that it is never wise to assume you have the correct medical practice unless you have). I assume that you are not a vet or nurse Rema. And as for the walks it was aimed for people who walk their dogs off the beaten track. And not to your group.

It is clear that you are ruffled by my honest asseveration with finances to bring it into this thread perhaps it touched a nerve. I If I were you I would keep to the thread and try and be less aggressive. Life will become much more enjoyable!)). This forum should be for expat friendships. And not a ring to take out frustration on others.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

"Another slice of b******t pie, Vicar?"



This is by far and away the friendliest and least aggressive (and in my opinion) the most knowledgable forum for expats in Cyprus. It would be good to keep it that way. Keyboard warriors should be directed to other forum.


----------



## Passy (Jan 12, 2014)

Well said!!..Although there seems to be a club gang on here which sort of uses childish gang up tactics if they do not like or are preturbed by a comment..Sometimes it can be to do with finances and it gets them sort of jealous or something sort of weird......Creepy if you ask me...)))


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Passy said:


> Well said!!..Although there seems to be a club gang on here which sort of uses childish gang up tactics if they do not like or are preturbed by a comment..Sometimes it can be to do with finances and it gets them sort of jealous or something sort of weird......Creepy if you ask me...)))


I think you will find that McManiacs comments were aimed at you Passy.
You really know how to upset people with your self opinionated attitude don't you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This thread is now closed to save any further unpleasantness.


----------

